# Help urgently needed



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a friend of mine who runs Shy Lowen horse and pony sanctuary. She does a wonderful job, but is in urgent need of help. If anyone is able, especially with transport, it would be a great help. Just tell her you heard about it from Charlotte!

Bernadette Langfield is trying to save the remaining 30 little ponies from a group of 67 in Conway. The oldest are less than 3 years old. We have until 19th December to save their lives. Can you help?
They're at a farm - there isn't a website. They were in an auction last Saturday and they weren't sold. 37 have got places, 6 of them are coming to Shy Lowen but 30 still haven't got anywhere to go. They'll be shot on 20th December if they can't find spaces for them. They're unhandled stock rounded up off the mountains. There are offers of places all around the country, but no transport. Any transport help will be brilliant. Help needed is any or all of:- homes - even temporary, sanctuary placements and transporting. 
To contact, please Email [email protected]

Facebook-Friends of Shylowen Horse and Pony Sanctuary


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

That is terrible unfortunatley with the way people are financialy People just can't afford to help save them... I did have a lorry till last you and would have gladly helped.. Having had many wild welshy foals in the past.. I wish I could help...


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks anyway!

Could anyone please help us save these ponies?


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

Have you tried posting on some other forums? Unfortunately I'm not in a position to help at the moment.
Try - Horse&Hound, Your Horse, Manage My Horse, Rescue Helpers Unite, Horse Gossip.
Or perhaps some other H&P rescues could help, there's a list on animal rescuers website.

Fingers crossed for the little ponies. There were shetlands and welsh ponies going through our local market at the weekend for just under £25 :nonod:


----------



## shula (Oct 18, 2009)

try contacting your local tv station and local paper. if they can do an appeal you might get the help you need. good luck. i wish i could do something to help.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

if any need rehoming i could help


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Some need rehoming!! Email Bernadette if you can help


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I passed this message onto a friend who is heavily involved in horses/ponies who passed it around her acquaintances and actually had someone interested in taking possibly a couple of the ponies. When my friend rang the number of the sanctuary website just to get a little more information she was a little put off by the person who answered who was a little on the brusque side and my friend almost wished she hadn't bothered. Perhaps she could have caught the person at a bad time.

Anyway my friend will pass the information on and hopefully her acquaintance may be able to help.


----------

